# Name This Bait!



## Captain Ahab (Mar 10, 2008)

One of my good friends just made me a custom, one of a kind, completely awesome incredible aluminum worm mold! I gave him a few example s and sizes of what i wanted and he "stole" some time at worm and cut me a mold - I am grinning from ear to ear over this!

Anyway, the worms look killer - perfect bas bait for my style of fishing. However, I am at a loss as to what to call these, and need your help.

Give me your names and I will choose the ones I like best and then put it to a vote. *Winner(s) get some sample of the new worm.*

HERE THEY ARE:


----------



## SMDave (Mar 10, 2008)

Slider Leach, Leachtail Worm, Finesse Leach, Pennyhead Leach (Worm), Noodle Doodle, Noodle Worm, Finesse Noodle, Snot Rocket (that should be a color) :lol: 

Other ideas: Crawler Worm, finesse Crawler, crawler leach, squirmy worm, squiggly wiggly


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 10, 2008)

How about "Sweet Leech"


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 10, 2008)

Ringhead leech 

Ringedhead leech

Ringed leeech head

Ringed Bullethead


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 10, 2008)

"Perky Nips" :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 10, 2008)

Just so every understands these are a fully round bait, the tail is cone shaped not flat.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 10, 2008)

_Taper-Tail Jiggler_ 


or _Taper-Tailed Jiggler_


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 10, 2008)

How about "Dave's" worm


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> How about "Dave's" worm



Bingo!


----------



## SMDave (Mar 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> mr.fish said:
> 
> 
> > How about "Dave's" worm
> ...


Mine!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 10, 2008)

This new bait is SMOKEN, looks like it'll be good in the WEEDs, looks like it wants to be worked SLOW, sorta MELLOW, How about calling it 
"THE BLUNT" 8-[


Compression worm
coil cone
coney i-land(a big fish)


----------



## little anth (Mar 10, 2008)

pin head
needle nose


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 11, 2008)

Man you guys gave me a lot of great names already, Thanks


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 11, 2008)

lol Dave's worm is appropriate. 
Jack is not amused lol.
:lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 11, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> lol Dave's worm is appropriate.
> Jack is not amused lol.
> :lol:



???????


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 11, 2008)

Crazy crayola crawler
Creepy crayola crawler 

Or how about Needle Dick


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Or how about Needle Dick




I like it! No one will forget that one! :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 11, 2008)

I believe that Bass Addict is already using that one (Needle Dick) - at least that is what his new Tattoo says :lol:


----------



## Zman (Mar 11, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Or how about Needle Dick



:lol: :lol: :lol: That's gets my vote!


I'll throw in:

Little Scavenger
Lil' Pepé
Pepé Le Pinhead
The ThumbTack
Inchy the Worm
Efrum the Retarded F***ing Rabbit*
Midget Trouser Snake


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 11, 2008)

Zman said:


> jkbirocz said:
> 
> 
> > Or how about Needle Dick
> ...



Efrum the Retarded F***ing Rabbit* - I like that as well!


----------



## Zman (Mar 11, 2008)

esquired said:


> Efrum the Retarded F***ing Rabbit* - I like that as well!



:lol: 

* Might be infringement (Family Guy), hence addition of the expletive O


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 11, 2008)

Zman said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Efrum the Retarded F***ing Rabbit* - I like that as well!
> ...



My entire life is based upon an infringement! I am going with that!


----------



## Nickk (Mar 11, 2008)

shamoo said:


> This new bait is SMOKEN, looks like it'll be good in the WEEDs, looks like it wants to be worked SLOW, sorta MELLOW, How about calling it
> "THE BLUNT" 8-[
> 
> 
> ...



I'm ridin' on your boat! :lol:


----------



## little anth (Mar 11, 2008)

nuke 

drop shot/shakey head stud

finesse finger

slim shady


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 12, 2008)

Needler, like the sweet gun in halo.


----------



## whj812 (Mar 12, 2008)

"The Great WhadyaDooley Worm" Thats what it is!!!


----------



## Zman (Mar 12, 2008)

esquired said:


> Zman said:
> 
> 
> > esquired said:
> ...



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Needler, like the sweet gun in halo.



There you go!


Great Game!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok Time to Vote:

Here are a few of the names that I liked best

*NickK: The Beldar VOTES 1 (me)*

SM Dave: squiggly wiggly VOTES: 1

Fishing Cop: Ringed Bullethead

ACarbone: Perky Nips

Shamoo: coil cone

Little Anth: pin head VOTES: 1

Zman: Efrum the Retarded F***ing Rabbit

Jkbirocz: Needler

Post a vote for one! Winner gets a dozen of the new baits!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 14, 2008)

im voting for two of them squiggly wiggly or pin head, sorry couldnt pick just one


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2008)

I like : Jkbirocz: Needler


----------



## b1gluke56 (Mar 14, 2008)

You should call it Mr. Crinkleslick I like Mr. Crinkleslick or the Crinkleslick worm


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 14, 2008)

I actually like several names a lot more than my submission, but, being from the Chicago area, I figured I'd better vote for my submission, and vote for it often....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, vote early and vote often. I totaly suk at trying to come up with kewl original names so I'll have to choose from the list and Needler sounds good to me.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2008)

WOW - Needler is winning?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 16, 2008)

Perky Nips! Perky Nips! Perky Nips! :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 17, 2008)

"Ringed Bullethead" is holding on to a strong second place. Since the creator of this obviously superior name is from Chicago (and also carries a Glock .40 everyplace he goes), might I suggest that those of you who still haven't voted take a very close look at the second word in the name!!!!!!! (just a not so subtle hint as to what name you should vote for) :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 17, 2008)

Eventhough my name is winning right now, I personally like my other name for it, needle dick. If my name wins, I will donate them towards another contest because Esquired is obligated to give me his worms anyway


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 17, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Eventhough my name is winning right now, I personally like my other name for it, needle dick. If my name wins, I will donate them towards another contest because Esquired is obligated to give me his worms anyway



This is true - Jake gets an endless supply of anything that I can pour. 

Now, he needs to tell me what he wants????


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 17, 2008)

I want it all


----------

